
Ask HN: Need an API for your weekend project? I'll build one for you - ruslan_talpa
A few days ago I launch my service [1] which is a BaaS type of thing so now i am doing &quot;the thing that does not scale&quot; :)
The proposition is this (for this specific thread):<p>a. You have an idea for a project, and you&#x27;ve put some thought into it (it&#x27;s not a &quot;wouldn&#x27;t it be cool if ... type of thing&quot;)<p>b. You can handle the frontend part yourself<p>c. 90% of your api is storing and retrieving data from your database<p>d. The api needs to be either REST or GraphQL (or both)<p>e. You&#x27;ll provide the table definitions for all your models (no need to be 100% correct&#x2F;final)<p>What i&#x27;ll do for you:<p>a. Implement the api for your mvp (then transfer the git repo to you)<p>b. Data will be stored in your RDS db (PostgreSQL)<p>c. I&#x27;ll host the API layer on [1] for you for free (but you can also host it yourself)<p>d. The service is a &quot;super set&quot; of the capabilities PostgREST [2] gives you<p>Obviously this can not work for a long time or for a lot of projects but I can knock out 20-30 apis in the next month.<p>If this interests you, leave a comment here with a short description of the idea.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;subzero.cloud 
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;PostgREST&#x2F;postgrest
======
mastah88
# Idea 1: App that collects "tags" from User. Tags can be anything. For
example "apple", "avocado", "100 lbs", "90 lbs", or "Training at 6pm",
"Training at 6am", "Good sleep", "Bad sleep". After some time. User can select
some tags as "Outcome" and run machine learning and get suggestions/results.
Like eating avocado, egg, sleeping good makes this person loose weight and
feel good while eating white bread, sleeping bad makes this person gain
weight. If made universal - Users could use this for diet, sleep patterns,
learning what makes them achieve amazing muscle growth, or many other.

~~~
ruslan_talpa
I am not sure i get the idea, can you be more specific? + do you know ML :)?

------
mastah88
Idea 2: App that contains database of exercises you can perform at
gym/home/outdors. I have a friend that is one of the best personal trainers in
Poland, and he has extensive medical knowledge and I have a friend that is
doctor and physiotherapist. They both said that if I'll create app that will
be database of exercises - they will populate it with data, pictures, videos
and so on. There is no app that I know of that stores exercises with
parameters like [when exercise is hardest, is it when muscle is contracted,
extended, or in the middle - this information is crucial in finding similar
exercises][secondary muscles that are engaged in this exercise - crucial for
finding similar or completely different exercises][which conditions forbid
using this exercise - you have tennis elbow syndrome, app should tell you
which exercises are not for you][progression - level 0, just normal dumbbell
curl, on next level rotating hand while doing contraction movement, on next
level squeezing pinky finger - all of them are intensifications and they
matter][what equipment can be used to perform this exercise - you don't have a
exercise ball, use bench] and so on... Finding similar exercises can come in
handy if user has a training plan but all machines are taken, or he does not
have equipment at all. Finding different exercises is holy grail because it
helps shock the body and grow muscles faster (as body adapts fast to new
things). GraphQL is probably perfect in searching through that kind of data
set to find opposites and similars. I've started doing this in GraphQL but I
suck at backends :P

~~~
mastah88
Database could be later extended by feature of auto-generation of training
plans for specific conditions or goals not only for one day but for a whole
year because of so much information about each exercise that was in previous
plans, that can be used to generate new plan with exercises that target the
same muscle group but in a completely different/shocking for the body way. We
have used this solution without technology and it works great - but without
tech it is very slow to create each plan.

~~~
ruslan_talpa
The idea looks researched a bit. Send me over email the database table
definitions an we can take it from there. One thing i suggest to donfirst is
to spin up a wordpress and use that as an admin interface for your fruends to
fill in the data, then we’ll only need to import it and create an api over it.

------
tyzerdak
I have tables users (id, name, email, password, created_at) post (id, title,
body, favs, created_at) post_favs (user_id, post_id)

Api should return post (id, title, body, favs, created_at, is_faved) And
should cache post

~~~
ruslan_talpa
What’s the project about?

